# Hunting Vest for waterfowl



## droptine (Mar 6, 2014)

Im looking to get my lab a vest for his first season. He will be in ponds and the ocean. Id like some warmth, little buoyancy, and spot to lift out or grab spot on vest. Anybody have a brand they are happy with and would recommend? 

Thanks.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

For economy check out Academy Sports. They have, what I thought to be, a well made vest. And it was cheap for a boat handle vest.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

droptine said:


> Im looking to get my lab a vest for his first season. He will be in ponds and the ocean. Id like some warmth, little buoyancy, and spot to lift out or grab spot on vest. Anybody have a brand they are happy with and would recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


Avery.........


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Cabela's vest that is about 7 years old that I have been very happy with and I would go with Cabela's again. It doesn't have a grab strap though. 

I also have an Avery vest and I don't like it at all. The reinforcement straps on the inside of the vest make it basically non-adjustable because it can't stretch. I ended up cutting them out. I also don't like the grab hole on the vest. As a surfer (well former surfer since I now live in Alberta), holes in wetsuits are about the worst thing possible. The construction on the Avery doesn't seem all that great either but we'll see how it holds up. I would not buy another.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

dpate said:


> I have a Cabela's vest that is about 7 years old that I have been very happy with and I would go with Cabela's again. It doesn't have a grab strap though.
> 
> I also have an Avery vest and I don't like it at all. The reinforcement straps on the inside of the vest make it basically non-adjustable because it can't stretch. I ended up cutting them out. I also don't like the grab hole on the vest. As a surfer (well former surfer since I now live in Alberta), holes in wetsuits are about the worst thing possible. The construction on the Avery doesn't seem all that great either but we'll see how it holds up. I would not buy another.


Avery's also don't fit well, haven't seen one on a dog yet when the dog was standing that the vest fit tight in all the proper places like the Cabela's does. The Velcro on the Cabela's vest is very good, I was skeptical at first.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

I second the Cabela's vest. Have had it for years and still looks new.


----------



## droptine (Mar 6, 2014)

Funny i posted this on Duck Hunting Chat and got almost opposite, said Cabelas seemed cheap and ppl were happy with Avery. I ordered Avery, ill see how it fits if all loose ill send back. Thanks for responses.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

droptine said:


> Funny i posted this on Duck Hunting Chat and got almost opposite, said Cabelas seemed cheap and ppl were happy with Avery. I ordered Avery, ill see how it fits if all loose ill send back. Thanks for responses.


It's highly unlikely any make vest will fit your dog properly without some tailoring - unless your dog is way overweight...


----------



## Jason Kraus (Sep 7, 2015)

I think the Velcro can be adjusted the most. I try to keep it dry by taking it off when they retrieve. When it is real cold it freezes solid.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Avery Boaters parka or Hard-Core. Both are 5mm and have snatch handles. Both also have some extra foam for buoyancy.


----------



## MurphDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

I used to use the Cabela's 5mm, but the Velcro on mine quickly wore out and came unstitched. I switched to a Banded 5mm dog parka last year and I like it much better than Cabela's. I like the grab handles on the shoulders for helping the dog into the boat or up a slippery riverbank. Also has a built in d-ring for leash


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

MurphDawg said:


> I used to use the Cabela's 5mm, but the Velcro on mine quickly wore out and came unstitched.


Damba, this will be ours tenth season (two dogs) of daily use when its not too hot for it.


----------



## Innocenti123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Cabelas has a new one out that has small floatations pods on the sides that might be worth checking out.


----------

